# Business



## Marthinus (Feb 22, 2015)

Has anyone here purchased a business in Portugal? Any advice?

I am looking at a few options, including restaurants/coffee shops etc.

Cheers

Marthinus


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a Cousin who is a fully trained and qualified chef, he works in Lisbon at a 'Spanish Restaurant' and when I asked him when he was going to open his own restaurant his answer was never!

He stated that the hours would be long, the licences and paperwork required would be overwhelming and in his opinion not worth the aggravation.

All things said I will be starting a business venture in Portugal, more of a relocation to Portugal, though I am expecting the bulk of my work to be exported, about 90%. I have not considered sales in Portugal as a financial factor, though if a larger domestic market does appear then it would be welcome and could propel my plans beyond anything I have imagined.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If I were considering the same, I'd look at the areas away from the coast (where there's too much competition) but with a good ex pat population and I'd want to open a take away such as nandos, fish & chips or curry etc. 

Certainly in my area of Figueiro Dos Vinhos/Pedrogao Grande/Castanhera da Pera & Pombal etc, that sort of thing is sadly lacking and many of my friends both local and expat feel the same way.

As for paperwork, sure, it'll require permits etc but they're not impossible to get and the biggest hurdle is understanding the language but I'm sure you could find a bilingual local willing to do that for you for a fee.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You should sit down and work out how many cups of coffee you need to sell each day/hour/week to pay your services bills, statutory costs, rent, suppliers, accountant, equipment provider, national insurance. Then add in 500 euros a month for yourself and take a hard look at whether coffee shop ownership is really that exciting an option.

If it still is then you will find for sure that most are for sale


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

I did, I had a bar with food (still have on paper) and my advice is be prepared........ the 'you need a license for that' brigade will visit and the 'reels and reels' of red tape, add in the SS contributions and the accountants fees , the bank charges and as always some crooked people, (as everywhere). They all come out of the woodwork and it's hard work, bit like trying to run through treacle. There was a lot of pleasure in my business but a whole load of blood sweat and tears. If I had been able to keep going, I know I would have made it. 

You just have to be different from whats already around you, you will struggle to compete otherwise. I wont say 'don't do it' because as I said, it can be good and worthwhile just be prepared.


----------

